
Robust learning from untrusted sources - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/08/19/robust-learning-from-untrusted-sources/
======
amitport
Some of the comparisons do not seem fair. Here the optimizer has all the data
(though it was collected from untrusted sources) while in some of the
mentioned works the optimization steps are done at data owners. Specifically
this means that trust related regularizers aren't as useful.

------
ivan_ah
More recently, the Snorkel framework has been released, which seems to be
solving the dataset-melding problem too:
[https://www.snorkel.org/](https://www.snorkel.org/)
[https://github.com/snorkel-team/snorkel](https://github.com/snorkel-
team/snorkel)

~~~
scribu
Snorkel is mentioned in the article and is at least 1 year old.

